
Show HN: "Faster than Stripe Atlas? Is this real?” - JessecaCasanare
https://www.dunster.io
======
JessecaCasanare
3) Why is this happening? Because our competitors are still using manual
processes which turned into a major roadblock when Covid19 started, extended
the waiting time of founders by 4 to 6 months instead of weeks. A lot of
incorporation service companies are not paying attention on the value of
heavily incorporating technology on incorporating startups, but now we know,
because thousands, if not millions, of businesses were affected. According to
World Economic Forum, there's a global increase in entrepreneurial activity
because people are losing jobs, utilizing their skills and build their own
startups to service, and having them wait for months to legally operate is not
helping at all.

------
JessecaCasanare
This is a common question we get from prospects/website visitors. They would
like to further understand why we are claiming this.

1) I used to work for our competitors and based on my experience I can
confidently say that we are 2x faster than Stripe Atlas and 3x times faster
than other competitors out there. Prior to the birth of Dunster.io, 7 business
days is only available to founders with SSN and ITIN, and the rest will take
ages.

------
JessecaCasanare
2) After also doing a little bit of research and surveying the competitive
arena, Stripe Atlas normally delivers all documents in 12 to 14 business days,
and that does not include the bank processing yet. While in Dunster.io, that
is already included in our average processing time of 7 business days.

------
JessecaCasanare
4) Have we tested our platform on real life startups or customers to claim
that 7 business is really possible despite Covid19? YES, we are consistently
getting paid clients, 100% delivered in 7 to 9 business days including bank
accounts and debit cards.

------
maxraz
A comparison will be wellcome

